# Small Scale Railways Sound



## DougSL&S (Jul 17, 2012)

I recently read a post about this sound brand when I was researching Dallee sound.  I've heard that it's a lot better than the Dallee.  Does anybody know where I can buy one of these sound cards?  Their website says that they're all sold out and they don't have a dealer list.  Also, does anybody have a video with sounds from a Small Scale sound card?  I haven't found any videos of one on Youtube.


----------



## bdp3wsy (Mar 14, 2008)

I have two un used units. Just like Dallee not worth the money. Monophonic sound and the optical sensor was always missing the reader. Low volume was ok using higher in the garden was scratchy. I have one diesel unit in the tank of a aristo streamline diner car with low volume as the generator sound that these cars had. Jack


----------

